# Fuel proof gasket maker



## Dennis Gauge (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, the Permatex #2 didn't hold up sealing the tank on my ProMac 700... Gas ate it right up even though it says "gas resistant" on the package.

ALL of the Permatex silicone products say "Not for use in direct contact with gasoline."

What works in contact with gasoline?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 18, 2011)

ThreeBond 1194, Permatex Motoseal, Yamabond...........there are more.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Apr 18, 2011)

Permatex 518 should work also.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 19, 2011)

Autozone sold me something in a tube a few days ago, said it was fuel proof. Kinda hard to put on though..it's some kind of a contact cement I think. I'm letting it dry completely before I put any fuel in it.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 19, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> ThreeBond 1194, Permatex Motoseal, Yamabond...........there are more.



ThreeBond is good stuff.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hondabond. Stay away from Yamabond-5 it doesn't work!


----------



## jimbo1490 (Apr 19, 2011)

Try Hylomar


"Hylomar® is a polyester polyol–based compound that turns from a gel into flexible putty within minutes of application. Originally developed by Rolls Royce, where it performed under the most stringent aerospace tolerances, Hylomar brings superior qualities to automotive applications. Its non-hardening formula maintains seal integrity even when subjected to thermal distortion and vibration. 

Hylomar is impervious to oil, gasoline, glycol and other engine fluids. Hylomar is oxygen-sensor safe, seals gaps .01" or less, and performs at constant temperatures up to 600°F. With Hylomar, components are assembled, reused and reassembled with ease. Use Hylomar for thin gaps without a gasket or as a gasket dressing. It holds the gasket in place during assembly as well as giving a great seal. Use Valco’s All-In-One Silicone™ for wider gaps in place of a gasket. They are great companion products. Hylomar should be removed using Valco’s Solvent 184™. "

Permatex also sells a version of it under license, but I don't know if it's the same as I've only used the gen-u-wine imported from UK stuff.

Jimbo


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 19, 2011)

The trouble with some of the high-tech stuff that works is that it's not readily available to the public. I assume it's because of the ingredients in it. MEK is pretty hazardous stuff.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Apr 19, 2011)

Dennis Gauge said:


> Well, the Permatex #2 didn't hold up sealing the tank on my ProMac 700... Gas ate it right up even though it says "gas resistant" on the package.
> 
> ALL of the Permatex silicone products say "Not for use in direct contact with gasoline."
> 
> What works in contact with gasoline?



Motoseal will work fine. I see you live in NY state, there should be Carquest automotive parts stores around, If they don't have it in stock, (call first) they can order it for you.


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 19, 2011)

one more vote for ThreeBond


----------



## Miles86 (Apr 19, 2011)

My stash is:
Permatex anearobic (?) gasket maker -machined flanges(no gasket) - fuel proof
Permatex Indian Head shellac- supplement sealer on paper gaskets-fuel proof
CRC K&W copper coat -supplement sealer on gaskets-high temp and pressure and fuel proof-really like this for cylinder gaskets-clean up with ordinary rubbing alcohol.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 19, 2011)

SkippyKtm said:


> Motoseal will work fine. I see you live in NY state, there should be Carquest automotive parts stores around, If they don't have it in stock, (call first) they can order it for you.


 
No store around me stocks it..I've asked all of them. I hate to have a store order something for me, I'll just order it myself and save a trip downtown.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's where I buy my ThreeBond 1194, LINK.


----------



## smilin possum (Apr 19, 2011)

Cork works real well and you can get it anywhere and it's safe to use you can eat it if you have a mind to.


----------



## cpr (Apr 19, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Here's where I buy my ThreeBond 1194, LINK.


 
+1, but I get to stop there in person on the way home from work.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 19, 2011)

smilin possum said:


> Cork works real well and you can get it anywhere and it's safe to use you can eat it if you have a mind to.


 
I believe the PM700 OEM tank gasket is cork. Ron


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Apr 19, 2011)

rwoods said:


> I believe the PM700 OEM tank gasket is cork. Ron


 
Yeah, and it's available on ebay from that Randy dude...

I don't know why I didn't look there first.

Like an idiot I scraped the old gasket out thinking it was packed-in sawdust and wood chips... :bang:

Just when I FINALLY get the :censored: carburetor buttoned up, this happens...

Some day I'm going to make some chips with this thing.


----------



## ckelp (Apr 19, 2011)

i use Caterpillar joint compound #2 it's a peach to get a hold of,
but it works good


----------



## smilin possum (Apr 19, 2011)

rwoods said:


> I believe the PM700 OEM tank gasket is cork. Ron


 
Ron that's why I made the smarta** comment about the cork. LP has a bunch of old Macs and all of um I've took the tanks apart to clean um out real good. I put them back with all kinds of stuff that I've used for years and they stihl seem to leak. By then there back on the saw and I'm PO. After taking a few back off I got a bunch of cork sheets and take the time to make new gaskets it can be a pain at times but beats doing it a couple of times.
You guys saw safe and make big chips,
Joe


----------



## brad1000s (Apr 19, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Hondabond. Stay away from Yamabond-5 it doesn't work!


 
+1 on the hondabond. I have used it to seal fuel leaks.


----------

